# Writer spicing up love life?



## claire411 (Oct 23, 2015)

My friend gave me the email to this write online who writes stories for single and married couples. She told me to send them an email with a description of myself and a scenario I wanted acted out.

She said she buys one each week and reads it in bed with her husband to get them both in the 'mood'.

I texted them but I can't work out what I want. Also, is this what qualifies as spicing up a love life now?


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

I guess, this must be pretty new. First time I am hearing of it. I read erotica but they are certain writers I like more than others. I usually wait on them or reread. Try it out and let us know if you are happy with it.:smile2:


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm confused.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I'm confused.



I was too, lol. I think it she is talking about giving a writer a scenario to write personalized erotic stories for you. To each his/her own.


----------



## claire411 (Oct 23, 2015)

I sent them off a scenario (not saying what I asked for) and I'm just waiting for an email now. I read my friend's story and boy did they get them down to a T, description wise lol. My husband read it in bed and yes it does work and that was just there story. I can't wait until I get mine.


----------



## claire411 (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry I didn't make it clear but yeah just as Kristin said that's what it is.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

claire411 said:


> I sent them off a scenario (not saying what I asked for) and I'm just waiting for an email now. I read my friend's story and boy did they get them down to a T, description wise lol. My husband read it in bed and yes it does work and that was just there story. I can't wait until I get mine.


If the stories were written by someone that has researched personality traits as well as sexual behaviors, then wow, this concept could indeed be a fairly interesting tool to spice things up and probably provide a bit of sexual therapy. 

I'd offer to write stories for free, but then my wife would look over my shoulder and interfere. Then my stories would end up as a fairly stressful argument, get bent out of shape and end up with one of the two partners getting so frustrated that they almost get up and walk away from the bedroom, but then finally there is the spark and then after 42 pages BAM in two final sentences it is hot, fast, and over!

Then my wife would edit it, and I would be completely oblivious to the fact that she is trying to drop some major hints to me as to what she wants, but no I would not get it and go back and add 20 more pages of arguing, and change the ending to **** it and just have the guy walk away angry and erect to go try and sleep on the couch. 

Anyone want to try? I'll write it for free!

Badsanta


----------

